# Does a horse need a companion?



## PaintHorseMares

Horses certainly prefer having a companion, but most can do alone if need be, especially if you can spend a lot of time with them. Our first mare was by herself for 6 months before we bought our second and she was fine. If you want to add an inexpensive companion, many people will add a goat.


----------



## Domino13011

Well my horse Domino is alone..But its really sad! When we go to gymkhanas he gets so excited from the other horses that he gets diarrhea. (ick) and when we drive up with the horse trailer he winnies and winnies, then we open it and theres no horse you can just see the look of diapointment on his face. Makes me wanna cry 

Horses CAN be alone but its better if there not. If i could i would get another horse I would...


----------



## Vidaloco

Its sort of a double edged sword. A horse alone gets lonely and does do better with a companion. On the other side, horses in a herd get what is called herd bound or buddy sour. They don't want to go off by themselves and will fight to go back to their friends. If you are primarily going to be riding alone, your better off keeping only one horse and you become its herd mate


----------



## iridehorses

I don't like keeping horses alone. A few will do OK but most do not. The horse is a social, herd animal and when we deny him a friend it is not doing him justice.

IMO a person can not spend the time necessary to be his companion. A herd bound horse can just as easily be a barn sour horse - with or without a companion - which is his reluctance to leave his stall or pasture when you try to ride him away from it or how he picks up his pace when on the way home - some become a downright handful. That is a matter of training.

Ideally a horse will have a companion but has no trouble riding away and not prancing on the way back. When riding with a group and you want to go right while the rest go left, he doesn't fight you. That is a well disciplined horse who knows his job and is a joy to ride. 

So, to sum it up, I would say "yes" he needs a companion - but even a goat works, it doesn't have to be another horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

^Exactly


----------



## Jillyann

iridehorses said:


> I don't like keeping horses alone. A few will do OK but most do not. The horse is a social, herd animal and when we deny him a friend it is not doing him justice.
> 
> IMO a person can not spend the time necessary to be his companion. A herd bound horse can just as easily be a barn sour horse - with or without a companion - which is his reluctance to leave his stall or pasture when you try to ride him away from it or how he picks up his pace when on the way home - some become a downright handful. That is a matter of training.
> 
> Ideally a horse will have a companion but has no trouble riding away and not prancing on the way back. When riding with a group and you want to go right while the rest go left, he doesn't fight you. That is a well disciplined horse who knows his job and is a joy to ride.
> 
> So, to sum it up, I would say "yes" he needs a companion - but even a goat works, it doesn't have to be another horse.




I agree!


----------



## dressagebelle

Honestly as said above, horses are herd animals, and would be happiest with a companion, but you also have to find the right companion if you get one. I thought that my then 2 year old would need a companion when I brought him home as he had always been around other horses, so I got him a goat, which down the road he seriously did not like in the least. He was soo much happier when I finally got rid of the goat. But I was also home a good chunk of the time so I could spend a lot of time with him, and we were really bonded. If a neighbor or friend has a goat, or a pig, or something, I'd see if you can just do a trial, to see how your horse gets along with the animal, to see if you should spend the money to get one yourself.


----------



## Brumby

Need? No they don't need one. But they do prefer to have one. It helps a spunky horse have someone to help him get rid of extra energy and a flighty horse some confidence and it relieves boredom. It doesn't need to be another horse though. We had a gelding that we kept with a goat weather (aka goat gelding). They were such good friends. It was funny because the goat got scared and would run and hide under the gelding.... :lol:


----------



## MinnieJilian

They do need one, companionship is vitally important for a horses mental wellbeing. They are incredibly social and complex and will become depressed or lonely and sad without another animal of any kind. Its just part of their make up. Of course they will not die, but a horse needs a herd of some kind for it to be able to express its natural social behaviours. 
No animal can be 100% happy without the freedom to express natural behaviour. It doesn't matter if we know the horse wont get eaten, or the fox wont steal the chickens eggs, or anything like that. A chicken will only be happy if she can silently go away into a enclosed space to lay her eggs, it doesn't matter to her if the massive barn she lives in is enclosed and fox proof. And so a horse can only be 100% happy when he is able to socialise, interact, groom, be warned and warn others of apparent danger... all these things a horse desires to do. All these little things make a horse who he is.. a horse. 

So yes a horse does need to have companionship just as much if not more than we do. Its part of who they are.


----------



## MaximasMommy

You can board your horse that way they have lots of friends and you have a good safe place to ride your horse at too.


----------



## Zexious

To answer the question in a word: Yes, definitely they need a companion. That said, it doesn't necessarily have to be a horse! I have heard that goats/sheep/etc are sufficient.


----------



## Luv equins

My horse was fine for a year with no buds but then we got a mini and horses are horses so if he can't see her like if she goes way from him he goes crazy he gets better but I would say if your horse is fine with no friends good.


----------



## WildAtHeart

I would say yes.

There is the odd horse who will be happy alone so long as you are out for a few hours every day but even these horses will generally be happier with a buddy.

If you cannot afford two right away boarding might be a good idea 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DarlaPony96

I think it really depends on the horse. My one horse seems to be very antisocial and could care less if he's by himself. However, my other horse has separation anxiety and has a very difficult time being alone. My first horse lived by himself for about a year before I got a pony for company. He actually didn't seem happy about that! 
So, I'm sure most horses prefer other buddies, but it really depends on your horse.

Good luck!


----------



## Joel Reiter

One of the reasons to have a companion for your horse is to let it sleep. Horses can doze standing up, but they can't get their essential deep REM (rapid eye movement) sleep until they lie down. Some horses don't feel safe enough to lie down without a companion standing guard. Horses need at least 30 to 60 minutes of this deep sleep per day. If you often see your lone horse lying down, it probably doesn't have a problem, but my big guy would rarely lie down during the time he was solo.

For more information:
Is Your Horse Sleep Deprived? | EQUUS Magazine
Let Sleeping Horses Lie! - Horse and Man
What Your Horse Is Doing, While You Sleep | EQUUS Magazine


----------



## stevenson

while they are herd animals, horses can adjust to being the only horse. If it is on your property do you have a barn cat or dog that is safe to be around the horse.? 
They can become friends with other species. Sheep or goat (w/o horns)


----------



## CheyRider

Do you need friends? Will a cat or maybe a monkey for an only companion keep you happy and sane?
A horse is a herd animal, they need social interaction with other horses. There are horses that do better without a companion than others, but on a long term basis I don't think they can stay sane. We had a horse that had been kept mostly with only other animals for companions from age 2 to 12, and she was majorly disturbed and had enormous trouble integrating with a herd again - she had completely forgotten her own "language". She also showed a bunch of other behavioral problems, most of which I would attribute to her being kept as an only horse. Other horses I have met that were kept by themselves also showed unhealthy behavior or used any opportunity to escape and get to other horses. Humans can never substitute for horse companions. A cat or a goat can't, either, even though it's probably better than nothing. If you get a horse, board it where there will be horse company. And enjoy a happy and relaxed animal that has its natural needs satisfied.


----------



## stevenson

Sounds like your horse had other issues. And I DO find that my cats dogs and horses are better company than a lot of humans. 
Horses can and do adapt at being the only horse. its not the OP is going to put the horse in a closed box stall with no attention.


----------



## Zexious

Chey--Can I just say I'd be down for a cat to keep me company? ;D


----------



## verona1016

This thread is from 2009


----------



## CheyRider

Verona1016 - True! But still a good and important topic...

stevenson - I assure you she had unlearned horse language. She spoke cow language, which didn't go very well with other horses. Not much else was done to her - she was treated like all the life stock at the farm, fed and put out and left alone besides that. That was enough to make her a very disturbed animal.

I'm sure some horses will adapt, others won't. Doesn't change the fact they are herd animals and need their own species in order to feel safe and happy (unless they have never been socialized well). When are horses alone in the wild? When they are old, injured, sick and can't follow a herd any more, or when they are young stallions (but then they will still have contacts with other horses and form a little herd of their own as soon as they have the chance). Why in the world would I keep a horse by itself if there was ANY other way. And why would I wilfully, with that plan in mind, put a healthy, normal horse into such a situation? If you go buy a normally socialized horse and isolate it, it's gonna suffer. Maybe it will get used to it and not show any behavior problems, maybe not. Maybe it'll just resignate, and you'll never know because we can't look into their big heads. Yes, it will accept another animal as a companion, even a remote one like a cat - because its needs for companionship are so strong it'll try anything to compensate. People will talk to a basketball too 

And of course animals are great company - let me lock you up with one for a few years and no human to talk to or even see ever, then we'll talk again - if you remember how to talk, that is  

No offense to anyone keeping their horse this way, everyone needs their own standards and it's not against the law either in the States or here (might change, until now it's just a strong recommendation). It just really bugs me some people seem to prefer it this way and almost recommend it to avoid a buddy sour horse - wow. It's one thing to do so as a last resort, quite another to consider it just fine and no problem. It's not fine, and it scares me people like the thread starter or anyone else fairly new to horses would get that impression and end up getting a horse with that plan in mind.


----------



## Zexious

^'Dat snark though xD I was being facetious...

Regardless, there is no end all be all to horse ownership. More than one way to skin a cat, as it were...


----------



## Saddlebag

For some years my horse's companion was a huge white female goose. With her incredible eyesight she warned him of anything she considered dangerous. In return, when I gave him grain, he'd turn his head and let some fall for her to eat so I always gave him extra. The shenanigans between those two was most entertaining. I realized animals to have their own sense of humor and saw it at it's finest.


----------



## Fimargue

Saddlebag said:


> In return, when I gave him grain, he'd turn his head and let some fall for her to eat so I always gave him extra.


I have a dog who does this to our rabbit. It's hilarious. She would then watch that the bunny eats the kibbles - and if she doesn't notice at once, the dog will poke her in the face and show the kibbles with her stare.


----------



## CheyRider

Zexious, my English left me here, you feel I was being snarky towards you? Nah, not at all, I like your posts (not only in this thread) and I got that you were not being serious about wanting to be locked up with a cat... hence the smily. English is not my first language, I'm fairly good at it, but sometimes don't express myself as clearly as I want, sorry.

Anyway, I came back to this thread because I just found a court report about a woman here in Germany who was in fact convicted for animal cruelty, and among other things it is explained in over half a page how the horses have not had a chance to have social contacts with their own kind for over three years, which caused them substantial suffering because of the natural needs of these animals (those horses were kept in a barn, but without any turnout). She was convicted not only for this, but for abusive riding as well - still, the court explicitly acknowledged horses' needs for social time with other horses. 
http://media.repro-mayr.de/17/544017.pdf (pages 14-15)

Once again, not saying noone should ever keep any horse without other horses, just that it's not a great option that one should go out horse-shopping with.

Oh, and it's still great to hear about horses bond with other animals, I have never experienced anything like it, all the horses I know are fairly indifferent to the other animals around them (mildly interested at times, mildly annoyed at others, depending on the behavior of the dog, cat, whatever).


----------



## Joel Reiter

CheyRider said:


> it's still great to hear about horses bond with other animals, I have never experienced anything like it, all the horses I know are fairly indifferent to the other animals around them (mildly interested at times, mildly annoyed at others, depending on the behavior of the dog, cat, whatever).


When I was between companion horses, we had an Australian shepherd/chocolate lab cross with a deep inner need to always be herding something. He would go out and bark at my big guy and pull on his tail until the horse started running. They would proceed at a dead run to the end of the pasture, then turn around, and the horse would chase the dog back. The dog quickly learned the horse was faster so he would duck under the fence and run out of reach.

Sometimes they would make several trips back and forth. I wish I had recorded it. When I got my little horse, the first time the dog tried to play the game the horse looked at him like he was crazy. Finally the dog gave up. My big guy watched this and you could hear the wheels turning in his head. "You mean I didn't have to run?"

Sadly, Jack died of bone cancer. The new dog is a small terrier. He thinks nothing of killing woodchucks, opossums and muskrats that are his size, and successfully chased a bear from the garbage off into the woods. But has no interest in the horses or chickens, for which we are grateful. And my big guy's tail is full length again.


----------



## Gabby7783

Yes horses need a companion because they are herd animals, and are very social creatures.


----------



## BiologyBrain

I agree that horses are social animals and _should_ have another horse as a companion there are a number of reasons why this isn't always possible. Those reasons can vary from financial, space, time, and even allergies. There's no reason to give anybody a hard time if they can't provide their horse with a companion horse. Contrary to the ruling in Germany, it shouldn't be illegal to keep a horse without a horse companion. It should be recommended for a horse to have a companion, but not to the point of law. That companion also shouldn't have to be another horse since, like humans and other mammals, from close attachments to other mammals. Yes, optimally, a horse would have another horse to 'talk' to, but really at the end of the day it's about the best you can provide for your horse within your constraints. Take home message: *do the absolute best you can for your horse within your limits*.

FWIW Unless I find another inexpensive hypoallergenic (for my daughter) Curly horse, our little Curly is alone and faring quite well. She lays on her side both in her stall/shed and in her round pen/pasture to sleep. She's very social with humans and apparently has been since she her injury as a weanling. I would like to have another horse with her, but financially and for my daughter's health we can't right now. I don't beat myself up about it though because she isn't spooky, anxious, or having behavioral issues. With my daughter's severe allergy to horses, the pool of hypoallergenic horses is small, expensive, and far away from us. So our poor little Curly will have to suffer through with all the grass she can eat, a huge fan when she's in her stall/shed, no competition for water or treats, 2 outdoor cats, lots of wildlife (deer, turkey, rabbits, etc), 2 dogs, and a whole household petting her every time we step out the door. Really doesn't sound that bad to me. Actually sounds like my life in reverse except I'm responsible for cleaning up after everybody.


----------



## dawnandduke2002

*It's Fine.*

My horse Duke had a companion, but he sadly died. Duke suffered for a couple weeks, but finally he got back on track and was fine. Our bulldog Dudley always visited Duke and they were the best of friends. Then, Dudley had to get put to sleep because he was getting aggressive because he had severe back problems, and the medicine wasn't working. Duke went to a neighbors house and stayed with a mini horse named Tootsie. Tootsie has very severe arthritis and some days she can't even get up. The neighbor told us that Duke pushes her to get up and walk, eat, drink, and be active. Then, I got a bottle calf, that is mostly a pet, named Peanut. Duke came back to my house and him and Peanut are best friends now. If Peanut leaves the pen Duke gets all buddy sour and paces the fence, neighing, but if he leaves Peanut then he's fine. :neutral: I'm sure he just doesn't want another friend to be taken away from him. :sad: In the next couple of months I'm going to be getting three mini donkeys, and I'm not sure how he'll react with them. Anyway, long story short, your horse will be fine and most likely you'll end up getting some type of companion in the long run. Whether it be a dog, farm cat (My horse and the farm cats are bff's too), neighbor horse, mini donkey... etc. There is always some type of animal around that they will bond with.


----------

